# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Presentation

## Sym

I am pretty sure Iâm going to skip my group presentation tomorrow. It was supposed to be last week and I planned to skip it then too. I texted my group and told them I had a family emergency and wouldnât be able to make it. Unfortunately, something happened to one of my other group members and he was able to get the presentation moved to this week.  I am absolutely terrified to talk in front of so many people.  I know I will feel bad for letting my group down but it feels worth it to avoid the presentation. ):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I definitely recommend attending the presentation as avoidance can turn into a habit which will lead to more anxiety in the long run. It's natural for people without any anxiety disorders to get nervous during presentations, so you're not alone in that boat. Letting your group down might cause future problems as well, which could be a lot worse than having to deal with the presentation. Just try your best.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

Yeah I'd strongly recommend you go for it anyway. I know it's scary and that right now you just reeaaally want to avoid it as much as possible, but it's so easy to slip down this path of avoiding everything anxiety-provoking. It's what I did until I was too scared to even leave my room in uni, and I wasn't even aware I had social anxiety at that point. You know you have anxiety, so you're a step ahead here, but please don't give in to it. Tell your group members that you're really nervous, or something, and I promise you'll be so proud of yourself once its over.

----------


## Yellow

I know what it feels like to skip presentations and I would always flake out of them in school. It made a lot of people hate me for ditching them all the time and made it hard for me to find group members since I never told anyone my problems. You should bring it up with a teacher of counselor or something

----------


## Ironman

Definitely attend the presentation.
If you are giving the presentation, it is all about confidence in the content.  If it is receiving information, take a notepad and jot down notes.  It will get your mind off of other people and on the discussion.

----------


## L

What is your presentation on hun? Do you have your own part to say? How long is it? Lots of practice before you go on keeping in mind most people will not be paying full attention.

----------


## Coffee

> I am pretty sure I’m going to skip my group presentation tomorrow. It was supposed to be last week and I planned to skip it then too. I texted my group and told them I had a family emergency and wouldn’t be able to make it. Unfortunately, something happened to one of my other group members and he was able to get the presentation moved to this week.  I am absolutely terrified to talk in front of so many people.  I know I will feel bad for letting my group down but it feels worth it to avoid the presentation. ):



Sym, how did it go? It's okay if you didn't go. Everything is a learning experience.

----------


## Cam

Meditate beforehand, block out the audience and your surroundings and focus entirely on the words or whatever you are presenting. Remember your negative thoughts are irrational and that most nervous habits go unnoticed by the audience!

Hope you go, you'll feel worse afterwards if you skip.

----------


## Sym

Ah, no, I didn't end up going. I went back and fourth on it but in the end I just wasn't in the right frame of mind for it. It was on a fianance case study. My part was long enough to take a 2-3minutes. 
I know I am going to have a few presentations next semester aswell. I want to try my best not to skip any of those.

----------


## Coffee

> Ah, no, I didn't end up going. I went back and fourth on it but in the end I just wasn't in the right frame of mind for it. It was on a fianance case study. My part was long enough to take a 2-3minutes. 
> I know I am going to have a few presentations next semester aswell. I want to try my best not to skip any of those.



That's okay, don't worry about it. Learn from this and you will succeed, and make sure you keep using us for support!

----------

